# what machine and cables do you like best



## timrath (Sep 28, 2013)

I like my general I-95 with 5/16" x 25' Ridgid hollow core cable in one drum for tubs, a 3/8" x 35' Ridgid hc for lavs, kitchens, and shower drains, sometimes I use the general 3/8" x 35'. For sewer mains I use 7/8" sectionals or the k-750 with 5/8" cable


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I prefer the M-300, with a 5/8" cable... .or .66(?) but budget says "No!" at least for now. For tubs, Super Vee with 1/4", sinks, floor drains... M-100 with a 3/8", kink, no cutter, but I found an older General K-3, I think, for a good price cleaned up nice, works OK, not as good as an M-100 IMHO. Trying to figure out how in the heck to get the drum off for a new paint job... haven't put that much thought or effort into it yet. Weekend job.... Right now for a M/L machine I have a new K-750, 5/8"X100' cable 3-4" lines and 3/4" for 6" when HO doesn't want or have the money to jet. All cables steel core.


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

Old model 55 Roto-Rooter machine - 11/16" cable for 3" 4" and 6" with proper blade size. Model 4100 Roto-Rooter machine - 5/16" cable for 1 1/2" and 2" with blade or sometime cable end with a kink. Still love my jetter when it is possible to use - worthog and ENZ ends. Also the camera comes in handy.


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

All Gorlitz all tha time. It is the only machine I have ever used.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I started out on a cage drum machine.... MyTyme or something like that.. Things were a bunch of POS's! Not only did I have to rent them from the company I had to pay for a clutch rebuild that I later learned was already needed.

Never used a Gorlitz before. If I see one come up for sale locally I'll have check one out.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

OpenSights said:


> I started out on a cage drum machine.... MyTyme or something like that...


MyTanna


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

plbgbiz said:


> MyTanna


That's probably it. I bought one for my house after I left plumbing/drain cleaning off craigslist for cheap... heaviest boat anchor I've ever owned!


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

I've been using spartan for the last 15 years, Gorlitz is good also.


----------



## mytxplumber (Jul 28, 2013)

I've ran both drum and sectional machines. I think it boils down to what you like and what you are working on. Where I am at residential is a 4" line to the tap and runs are not that long. The K-60, 1500 or drill sectionals are easy to lift and do the job. If I was in a different area a drum might be the ticket. Another thing is the state of your health lifting on a drum machine. Do you have a lift for your truck and how easy does your machine break down. We don't have basements here and there are usually clean-outs accessible. Another point would be do you want your employees lifting a drum machine and filing a back injury on you. My guys don't like taking a drum machine out unless they just have no other choice. We have several sectionals and that is what they like to use. Don't get me wrong every tool has its place a drum is nice once you get it to the clean-out. I just hate taking it back and unloading it. More and more guys I know are buying into the K60's now days in my area.


----------

